# CPS GEN 2 FREE SHIPPING til dec 20!!



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

OK, the CPS GEN 1 rod sale has been good and it continues. Now i want to sweeten the pot just a little bit. Buy any CPS GEN 2 Factory rod between now and DEC 20 and I will ship it FREE. Add any Akios reel (rod and reel together on same order) and I'll ship it FREE as well!!! This will be a refund shipping deal so it will still calculate but i WILL refund shipping charges. ORDER UP!!


----------

